# I used veet on my upper lip



## damedevin (Nov 15, 2013)

So a while ago i tried putting veet on my upper lip to remove facial hair but im really worried how it will turn out. Im scared that the hair will get thicker. if  i have it waxed or threaded after it grows, will the hair get lighter again? Im really really worried. And which is better? Having it waxed or threaded??


----------



## Monica (Nov 17, 2013)

I recently went to an esthetician to wax my eyebrows/lip/chin. I shared your concern about the hair growing back darker since I had never waxed my lip before and she firmly assured me that it was a myth. I have never tried threading but I can tell you that waxing was quick and relatively painless and the results have lasted quite awhile. Hope this helps!


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

Waxing your upper lip is absolutely fine, on the condition you have no adverse reactions to the wax or that your skin is not too sensitive.  It's a delicate area, so be careful using wax meant for use on other parts of the body (such as legs).  Always do a patch test somewhere too, if possible, to see if you react with the wax.  Disinfect the area with an alcohol wipe or equivalent after doing it to be safe.

  Hair doesn't ever grow back darker if you shave/wax or whatever.  What tends to happen is that it can often *appear* darker; the ends of hair becomes smooth over time.  But it will never become darker!  So remove hair as you wish!

  If this is a persistent problem, I would highly recommend laser hair removal.  It can take a few sessions to remove the hair, and it's a little painful when starting, but it seriously helps and is probably more cost effective in the long run!  (Electrolysis would work too).  If you opt to try out either of these, ensure the place you visit has a good reputation and always ensure you're given a patch test first.  Laser is very safe these days, but it's best to test your skin's reaction to it.  I thought I'd react badly because I have SUPER sensitive skin, but it actually wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

From experience and work, I've noticed people are less red after having them threaded. It does the same thing as waxing, just the thread grabs the hair and pulls it out. When I wax my lip with tea tree hard wax sometimes I will break out the next day. If you wax or thread enough the hair will get thinner and thinner as time goes on. The problem with lasers is it's usually not permanent and expensive. Try getting it threaded, not the most relaxing thing in the world but I think you'll be happy!


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Apr 5, 2014)

Hair growing back darker and thicker is totally a myth. I'm more of a fan of threading and plus it's less painful. I've tried waxing in the past but the wax made me breakout. I use to use hair removal cream but I recently stopped using it because that made me breakout as well and it made my face sore. At least with threading they're not using questionable ingredients.


----------

